# Chuprcabrea - FOR REAL



## Trey C (May 21, 2004)

Ok guys, what is it ??

One of our shop guys bought some land in bastrop, he found this on the ground, and put it on the fence for a better pic, it has double fangs, front feet do not match back feet. The tail cannot be seen in the pic but is brown with yellowish rings around it. 
He is going back this coming up weekend and said he will bring it back to work so we can all see firsthand.
He SWEARS it is real..

Whatcha think it is ???


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like a badger to me huh?


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Boogie Man


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

He actually picked up that smelly thing?


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Photo shoped


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

That looks like a racoon to me.. A cubacabra or whatever the spelling is, is little smaller than a coyote and looks to have the mange.. I've caught quite a few in my snares and always though they were coyotes with the mange but an old ranchhand told me they were called cubacabra's... They are nasty looking though and stink too..I'm sure someone has a pic of one on here..


----------



## Trey C (May 21, 2004)

A good friend sent this, thinking it may be something from here..??

*
*
*Michale E. Keeling Center for Comparative Medicine and Research - Bastrop*
Located on about 375 acres near Bastrop, the facility houses chimpanzees, rhesus monkeys, sheep, cattle, swine, chickens and rodents, and has an international reputation for innovation in breeding and managing many species vital to biomedical research at MD Anderson and all over the United States. More than 100 people, including veterinarians, animal handlers, research technicians and administrative staff conduct research there in cancer, HIV, hepatitis, obesity and vaccine development. The Bastrop campus has earned an international reputation for laboratory animal science and comparative medicine as well as housing, care and re-socializing of chimpanzees.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks like a Badger to me

Charlie


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Badger. 

it's too big to be a ****. you can still see the stripes in the fur on the head.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

No question about it...

Whatever the poor creature was, it was a Chupacabra that ripped it apart.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I don't know but somebody put the front legs in backwards. That's the scapula (shoulder blade) on the far end of the front legs.


----------



## Bloodstain (Nov 20, 2009)

With out a doubt it's a ****. Found one just like that at our land in fayettville a couple of months ago.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Bloodstain said:


> With out a doubt it's a ****. Found one just like that at our land in fayettville a couple of months ago.


Yet another victim of the Chupacabra!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

****. The legs are way too long to be a badger.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

great white fisherman said:


> Photo shoped


x2...shopped.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks Like a domesticated dog to me.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Photoshopped teeth for sure. There are an odd number of teeth between the first canines, 5. There should be only 4. Also there are two sets of canines, both portruding from the upper jaw when there should be only one set portruding from the upper jaw and one set portruding from the lower jaw.
Oops!


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

My guess is a big inbred **** by the looks of the head and paw. Not sure what to make of the double set of teeth...hence the inbred portion of my guess.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Badger


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

thats a ****


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I think wrong color for ****. Still think a badger.

Charlie


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

You're all wrong. It's a pot bellied mattress thrasher. Look it up.......


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Thats a ****. Look at the feet.


Whats my prize?:dance:


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 4, 2004)

Mystery solved...


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

****, dont think a badger would have the tail mentioned.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Are the front feet webbed?


I am the Cool Hand
not sent from a stupid Iphone 



why do people keep typing their names at the end of their posts? stupid...lol


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Raccoon, and a good sized one.


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Its a animal parts "Mash Up"

Those are scapulas "shoulder blades" is on the feet.....

I did see a show the other nite ("channel and show????) this lady had a weird animal they claimed was a Chuprcobrea - Genetic test proved it was a cross between a coyote and Mexican wolf...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Whatever it is it has a ***** foot....WW


----------



## Wharf_Rat (Dec 28, 2010)

First wife went missing around Bastrop, but she was taller than that.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

****...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

racoon. Look at it's hind foot


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I never seen a **** with paddles for front feet and funky fangs


----------



## Trey C (May 21, 2004)

*WELL THE TRUTH IS IN*

Oh boy finally fessed up, it is a ****, with the legs "turned around". Lots of smart guys here - Good Job !


----------



## mitchbcs (Oct 23, 2006)

rlw said:


> I don't know but somebody put the front legs in backwards. That's the scapula (shoulder blade) on the far end of the front legs.


Lol... Right!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

egyptian goose


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> Looks like a Badger to me
> 
> Charlie


 what Charlie said


----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

Surefire way to get 3000 views on 2cool = post a pic with the title Chuprcabrea or snake!


----------



## buckcrshr (Nov 8, 2010)

Chupacabra??? Really??? Anyone that believes in a chupacabra is a fool. What is wrong with calling it a mangy ***** coyote? That is what the so called chupacabra is. 

besides, this is not a mangy coyote. Looks to be a **** (racoon). I've never seen a coyote with a ****'s rear feet on it. If so, you could name it after you. I mean - it would be a new species. 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------

